# how does changing cities with lyft work



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm currently driving for uber in Texas and plan to drive for uber in Florida at the end of December, I'll be moving December 23rd. Uber says I could take 3 to 4 weeks for me to switch over which will have me missing new years. I was going to start driving for lyft now that they are back in Houston but if they are just as bad when it comes to moving to a new city I'm thinking it might be better hold off on left and sign up for lyft in Florida a few months a few weeks before I move. Does anyone have advice? How does Lyft handle changing cities and states? Would it be fast or slow?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Not sure if this would work, but it was suggested in a different circumstance. To avoid the 3-4 weeks of inactivity, try starting a new Uber account using a different email address for Florida. Check Florida law to see if you must get Florida insurance and re-register the car in Florida within a certain number of days. Lyft is different than Uber. According to the Lyft web site.

* Driving in Different Cities*
You can only have one driving region on your profile, but you may be able to drive in different states.

*Existing drivers* can choose a city or state at State & City Driver Information to see specific in-state license, insurance, and registration requirements. *New drivers* can log in to Driver application requirements to see driver, document, and vehicle requirements for their city.

If you're making a permanent switch, let us know. *When you're ready to switch to a different Lyft community,* send us the following:

Your name, phone number, and email address associated with your Lyft account
The city you currently drive in
The city you'd like to switch to
Your new address
Confirmation that you're ready to drive in your new city. *Heads up:* You won't be able to drive in your previous city after you switch.


----------

